# Anyone own any Van Cleef and Arpels?



## Greentea

I've been more of a Tiffany/Cartier girl but just stumbled across VC&A's website the other day - probably the most beautifully done website I've ever seen. Anyway, I'm now obsessing about this jewelry  - namely an elegant pave flower diamond ring or something like that (also love the snowflake line.)  Does anyone own anything like this? Pics? Prices?
My nearest boutique is an hour away and I'll be sure to visit - but I'd like some info in the meantime.
The "bee in my bonnet" is telling me to get some sort of different flower type ring as an anniversary goodie (instead of a new solitiare)


----------



## winternight

I don't own any yet but I'm looking to get the Alhambra necklace in either gold or gold with mother of a pearl/onyx.  I love that line.  I don't know about the prices, maybe 2-3k.


----------



## cxyvr

Greentea said:
			
		

> I've been more of a Tiffany/Cartier girl but just stumbled across VC&A's website the other day - probably the most beautifully done website I've ever seen. Anyway, I'm now obsessing about this jewelry  - namely an elegant pave flower diamond ring or something like that (also love the snowflake line.)  Does anyone own anything like this? Pics? Prices?
> My nearest boutique is an hour away and I'll be sure to visit - but I'd like some info in the meantime.
> The "bee in my bonnet" is telling me to get some sort of different flower type ring as an anniversary goodie (instead of a new solitiare)



Hey GT

I have seen so many of your imformative post about H and I always felt guilty for not having any input since I am new to H.

Well finally I have something to contribute. I bought my diamond wedding band at VC&A and it's amazing. VC&A seems to be the only place that sells high quality (ie. D colour vs1)non solitiare rings. I find most of the other place like Cariter and Tiffany's use lower quality diamonds in thier non solitiare designs.

I think the pave flower diamond ring you are talking about is 7000-7500 when I looked at it a few months ago.

It's the one that the ring doesn't go all the way around your finger right? It looks like the flowers just sits btw your fingers when you try it on.

It's very nice but I told my husband I want a birkin before the ring so now I am waiting for the birkin to come.


----------



## Minnie

VC&A has gorgeous pieces. I have a couple and my mother and mother in law has lots as well. I have a ring that looks like a flower that sits between your fingers and the pearl between the other. It is gorgeous. They are very sweet and gentle pieces. I know Star has some as well, so ask her about it.


----------



## Greentea

^ Thanks, ladies! I love those rings that sit between 2 fingers but want more of a traditional ring as a wedding ring replacement - I called and they said that one of the flower rings I liked was $14k. They only use D,E, and F colored stones and only VVS1 and better. The SA was SOO nice on the phone and invited me to come up and she'd show me everything. I can't wait! It doesn't hurt that this store is in the same mall as my Hermes - so I'm there anyway.
I'd love to see pics of your things!


----------



## cxyvr

Greentea said:
			
		

> ^ Thanks, ladies! I love those rings that sit between 2 fingers but want more of a traditional ring as a wedding ring replacement - I called and they said that one of the flower rings I liked was $14k. They only use D,E, and F colored stones and only VVS1 and better. The SA was SOO nice on the phone and invited me to come up and she'd show me everything. I can't wait! It doesn't hurt that this store is in the same mall as my Hermes - so I'm there anyway.
> I'd love to see pics of your things!




My ring is just the simple diamond wedding band but I bought it b/c the good quality stone. I can't seem to find any other place that sells D colour diamond wedding bands.

Here is a pic


----------



## Greentea

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Shari

OH my god, their website is the MOST amazing I have EVER seen!! I was so blown away by it...

You are lucky there is a store in your country though, there isn't one is Australia


----------



## kat99

I love Van Cleef but their prices are sooo $$$$$! I've always lusted after that flower ring Greentea, I hope you buy it! I went to a wedding shower once where the bride got that as a gift from her bridesmaids and I was sooo jealous!


----------



## Greentea

^ WOW! That is some gift!
Okay, they have the nicest SA's EVER! After my brief phone call yesterday to VC&A, this morning, I got an overnighted FED-EX envelope with a catalouge and lovely handwritten card and business card from the SA whom I spoke with! Now that's service!


----------



## jehaga

I just sent into the store yesterday and got two Alhambra bracelets--one in MoP and the other in Onyx. I don't generally wear yellow gold, but these bracelets are darling!!!


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Does anyone know how much the Alhambra bracelets and necklaces are? I am so in love with that line.


----------



## laf724

the prices are going up as of yesterday. 10 motifs necklaces are starting at $4k. The magic Alhambra collection bracelet will now be $3500. The classic bracelet with 5 motifs ws $2100 so I'm guessing it will now be about $2500. I hope this helps.


----------



## Greentea

Jehaga, I'm GREEN(tea) with envy! I'm obsessed with the Alhambra line. My dream piece is that long opera length necklace (10 motifs?)

I could've bought myself the bracelet but just got a Kelly. SOOO, I'll have to wait awhile.


----------



## vanessa225

Don't get me wrong, I love Tiffany and Cartier, but if I'm ever able to invest in diamonds, they're coming from Van Cleef & Arpels! :greengrin:


----------



## jehaga

The SA told me that prices were going up as of May 1st or something. The bracelets I got were $1850 each.

Greentea: I think the opera length is gorgeous!! I've got to go and check out your kelly!!! Do you have a thread on it?


----------



## Greentea

^ I'll get the bag tomorrow and post pics! 

Gosh, I want that gray/white gold Alhambra bracelet or necklace!!! ACK!


----------



## jehaga

Greentea: I was only going to get the MoP one, but when SA told me about price hike, I just thought I better get something else. I didn't like the turquoise w/ WG (too kiddish), and so I got the onyx. SA said they would look good worn together, and they do!!!

If I read the previous post correctly about the price hike, that means it will be up $250.00. You can call the SA and have them charge it to you today at the price before it goes up tomorrow. Then when you pick up your kelly, you can pop in to pick up your bracelet!!


----------



## diana

OMG!!  those bracelets are stunning, i love them!!  i'm sooooo tempted to get them


----------



## jehaga

SA let me try on a diamond one. It was only *ahem* 14 grand. I said, "um...a little out ouf my price range." For some strange reason I'd rather have two Birkins for that amount rather than a bracelet.


----------



## Greentea

^ Me too! Anyway, Jehaga, I'm tapped after the Kelly but I'd love one in the future! I prefer white gold jewelry but I really like these in yellow gold.

I also WANNTTTTT the diamond pave Cosmos flower ring. drool.


----------



## jehaga

Greentea: When you do get it, it'll look great with your Kelly!!

 I want almost everything in that store and their catalogs!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Dang, if only they had the Alhambra in pink gold with MoP.

I also really like the Frivole collection.


----------



## HiHeels

i don't know jewelry from my elbow (though now i'm totally fixated on the pomellato rings - thanks for the help on that la van!), but i was in hermes once (naturally) and a woman with a very petite birkin, maybe a 25, green ostrich i think, had on one of the vc&a rings that are 2 flowers with a half band that goes under your finger, so the 2 flowers just float between your fingers... is this making sense?  anyway, hard to miss that. wow!


----------



## HiHeels

*jehaga*, beautiful bracelets!!!!!


----------



## cxyvr

Hey GT

here is another pic of a VC&A piece for you. My finger looks like it's cut off b/c I don't want to show my unmanicured finger nails.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I love your ring!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

What beauties!


----------



## jehaga

thanks, HH & diana.

cxyvr:  OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!! I'm in looooooove!!!

la van: love the pix. I picked up some VC&A catalogs and I could look at them all day long.


----------



## cxyvr

jehaga said:


> thanks, HH & diana.
> 
> cxyvr: OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!! I'm in looooooove!!!
> 
> la van: love the pix. I picked up some VC&A catalogs and I could look at them all day long.


 
Thanks Jehaga, La Van

I have to stop looking at the catalog my sa sends me...it's too tempting.


----------



## HiHeels

the one i saw the woman wearing in the shop was like the second one in la van's line-up, but it was covered in diamonds and stones instead of gold petals.


----------



## diana

cxyvr, your ring is totally droolworthy!!!  

looks like all the H gals also have fabulous jewelry taste!!


----------



## cxyvr

HiHeels said:


> the one i saw the woman wearing in the shop was like the second one in la van's line-up, but it was covered in diamonds and stones instead of gold petals.


 

I think this is the one you are talking about. This one was 12300.00 before the May price hike .


----------



## HiHeels

bingo!
she had a small birkin, a big bearn, an orange box she was slipping into her birkin and would come back later to collect the bigger orange boxes (purse size) later.  totally fun to see.  we were both at the counter paying - i swear i wasn't stalking her. lol


----------



## jehaga

HiHeels said:


> she had a small birkin, a big bearn, an orange box she was slipping into her birkin and would come back later to collect the bigger orange boxes (purse size) later. totally fun to see. we were both at the counter paying - i swear i wasn't stalking her. lol


 
This is the description of the woman I want to be in my next life, even if it comes with a stalker.


----------



## HiHeels

jehaga said:


> This is the description of the woman I want to be in my next life, even if it comes with a stalker.



rofl!!!
and don't forget the description includes the vc&a ring and honestly by then i was so blinged out i couldn't notice any more, my brain literally could not absorb any more bling inventory. lol
but i do get a good feeling when i see that - just as i get a bad feeling when i see poverty.  my mom laughed recently at this explanation, but i feel good when i see people wealthy and healthy because i know they're set and i don't have to worry about them or feel bad for them.  
so i was smiling like a nut next to her.  SA probably looked me up and down (in comparison) and wondered "now what does she have to be so happy about?"
LOL


----------



## jehaga

HiHeels said:


> rofl!!!
> but i do get a good feeling when i see that - just as i get a bad feeling when i see poverty. my mom laughed recently at this explanation, but i feel good when i see people wealthy and healthy because i know they're set and i don't have to worry about them or feel bad for them.
> so i was smiling like a nut next to her. SA probably looked me up and down (in comparison) and wondered "now what does she have to be so happy about?"
> LOL


 
HH: I get that feeling, too, but only after I beat down the green-eyed monster that's trying to smother me. 

Although, I'm glad to notice that, as I get older, the green-eyed monster is also getting weaker, and I feel genuine happiness for other people's good fortune and true compassion for those less fortunate. 
I know. So sappy.

And good for you for smiling. Not enough people in the world smiling these days.


----------



## greyballoon

I have one VcA item.. Got it while I was in Paris 








Alhambra vintage ring- carnelian


----------



## jehaga

greyballoon: That's so pretty!!!


----------



## cxyvr

greyballon 

that ring is so cute on you....what a good way to remember your trip


----------



## Greentea

Cxyvr - that is incredible!!

La Van, YEAH!!! The third white gold ring is the Cosmos I want!


----------



## Greentea

greyballoon, that ring is sooo pretty! I'd love one just like it.


----------



## greyballoon

Thanks! I'm so tempted to get one in every stone but I really shouldn't..


----------



## Greentea

^ how much do these run? I want one!


----------



## duna

jehaga said:


> Greentea: I was only going to get the MoP one, but when SA told me about price hike, I just thought I better get something else. I didn't like the turquoise w/ WG (too kiddish), and so I got the onyx. SA said they would look good worn together, and they do!!!
> 
> If I read the previous post correctly about the price hike, that means it will be up $250.00. You can call the SA and have them charge it to you today at the price before it goes up tomorrow. Then when you pick up your kelly, you can pop in to pick up your bracelet!!


 
I've got the MoP Alhambra bracelet aswell ! I'd love to get the onyx too, I think they look great together...I also like it with coral, but it's probably more summery....
My DH gave my mine ten years ago for my 40th birthday; we were in Paris and we got it from Van Cleef, Place Vandome!!


----------



## Greentea

^ Duna, that's awesome! I'd love to buy mine in Paris.


----------



## greyballoon

*Greentea* they vary according to stone! Carnelian is 1450 euro.. Onyx is about 1250? Coral is the most expensive but I can't remember the price ush: it's cheaper in Paris than where I am (Singapore) after VAT deductions, so it was a win-win situatioN! I get a pretty ring and save $$. And yes! Buy in Paris! The service at the Place Vendome store is great. They're really eager to help.


----------



## twigski

greyballoon said:


> I have one VcA item.. Got it while I was in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra vintage ring- carnelian


 
Greyballoon, I   the color of the carnelian! I have the same ring but mine is in mother of pearl. I used to have the onxy single motif vintage alhambra necklace but sold it because it was a gift from someone who I'd rather not remember being in my life.    But I miss the necklace!


----------



## Greentea

Thanks!!! I called the closest store to me and got some prices. Also loving the Vintage white gold with pave diamonds, About 3k.

Kill me now!!!!!!!


----------



## greyballoon

I'm trying not to be an enabler... but... I want them too!!
*twigski I love it in MoP! But I love red  Go get yourself another necklace that's MORE fabulous to erase the memories of the other one *


----------



## misschaslyn

does anyone know if they have the alhambra in white gold and onyx??? I want a necklace to be worn as a bracelet and earrings...prices anyone???


----------



## Greentea

^ nah, I asked. Only yellow gold and onyx.

You can get white gold with gray mother of pearl or turquoise.


----------



## Lainey

misschaslyn said:


> does anyone know if they have the alhambra in white gold and onyx??? I want a necklace to be worn as a bracelet and earrings...prices anyone???



They do have the onyx and white gold combo in the modern alhambra pieces.  They are gorgeous too but a different look.  I will try to post pics.  The prices on everything went up recently so not sure what they currently retail.


----------



## Greentea

^ oh, I didn't know that! I'd love to see pics!


----------



## all about bags

Am coming late into the thread but am glad to see so many H ladies in this thread! Great minds think alike cause I'm thinking of adding to my VCA collection. 

There isn't a boutique here in my part of Alaska so I called the nearest one close to my state and she sent me photos and prices.  Now, all I have to do is DECIDE - which is tough since everything is lovely....

The turquoise is about $12K, the gold one $7500 -  I am LOVING both of these!!!  They match the other items I have....


----------



## all about bags

This one is in MoP


----------



## all about bags

Here are the Magic Alhambras.  The necklace is about $13K and the bracelet $3500.  These are also lovely!!!


----------



## Greentea

AAB - One of my faves in the mother of pearl. I think it's SO fresh, clean and classic. Tres' chic!


----------



## kat99

all about bags, I am also thinking of that gold necklace....

but I also want a new Hermes bag....a very difficult dilemma 

Please update us with what you get!


----------



## all about bags

I have a package arriving on Tuesday... The SA in SCP will be sending me a few pieces to choose from. I am not really good at "choosing from a selection"...  I am the sort that "can't let go" heh!

I do know that it will be colors instead of just plain gold.  

The store in BH is also shipping out something - probably mid-July it will be the gold bracelet.  Maybe the MoP too???  Depends on how crazy I am at the time when the SA calls me to confirm...  (he is going on vacation)

Will post photos!  Am so excited!   In the meantime, I'll be doing these...


----------



## twigski

greyballoon said:


> I'm trying not to be an enabler... but... I want them too!!
> *twigski I love it in MoP! But I love red  Go get yourself another necklace that's MORE fabulous to erase the memories of the other one *


 
Greyballoon~
I love your red ring!! It's funny you post about getting another necklace. My SO always asks what I like & lets me pick out my gift for b-day's & x-mas etc. He's already hinted about taking me to VCA to pick out my B-day gift next month!!!


----------



## Greentea

AAB - woohooo!!!! I love the SCP store - very friendly SAs! Can't wait to see!


----------



## all about bags

Can't believe I miss the Fedex truck today! 

I actually drove around looking for my Fedex guy (he was not where he usually lunches!) And yes, I am that obessive and he knows/is used to it because I've done it before 

But I still miss him.  So, here I am with a Door Tag.  I will catch him tomorrow  and will post photos.  Am excited!!!


----------



## Leelee

all about bags said:


> Can't believe I miss the Fedex truck today!
> 
> I actually drove around looking for my Fedex guy (he was not where he usually lunches!) And yes, I am that obessive and he knows/is used to it because I've done it before
> 
> But I still miss him.  So, here I am with a Door Tag.  I will catch him tomorrow  and will post photos.  Am excited!!!



I'm like that too.  The FedEx man is a very popular guy for us shoppers!


----------



## all about bags

Here's what VCA sent to me for a look see!  Have pretty much decided that I'll take the turquoise.  Believe there's only one or two left in the USofA - at least the long one....


----------



## all about bags

This is the other one I am considering. Both are 20 motifs. The carnelian looks gorgeous and warm! Plus, I love the RED color so this is hard to resist....


----------



## Leelee

Oh, wow!  Can you purchase both?  The turquoise is such a nice soft shade, dainty and fresh looking.  The red is perfect.  Bold and strong, yet feminine.


----------



## Littlesharon

What a really hard decision!!! I think it might depend on your own coloring and taste because both are equally beautiful. We are in winter here in Aust. so I am leaning towards the rich red. However, in Summer I could really imagine the other one with light summery clothing.

I find it really hard to choose when I like two things equally. I hope you let us know which one you choose!!!

One more thing, I think the red is a little more outstanding. But whether that means you would love it more or get sick of it sooner I dont know???


----------



## CharityJ

Oh my goodness!  Those are gorgeous!  I like the turquoise one, but that red is hard to resist!  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## svetty

Wow that turqoiuse is stunning!!!!!! Soo beautiful!! Let us know which one you chose!!


----------



## blondekittygirl

all about bags said:


> This is the other one I am considering. Both are 20 motifs. The carnelian looks gorgeous and warm! Plus, I love the RED color so this is hard to resist....


 
OMG, this is SO beautiful!
Specialy with 20 motifs 
I LOVE VC&A for few years already!
I have  yellow gold Cadenas watch and bracelet with Alhambra charm and now i'm finally ready to purchase the Necklace. 
It took me more then a year to decided what is the one i want and it's going to be Long MAGIC ALHAMBRA
I can not wait to actually purchase it!


----------



## all about bags

Thought about it for a long time.... but fell in love with both necklaces. They really look great on my skin tone (have gotten so dark since moving west)! 

So, I have decided ... what the heck, will keep both!!!


----------



## kasumi168

I love those bracelets..

You guys are so lucky to have VCA stores in your country


----------



## blondekittygirl

Lucky you!
Two is always better then one 
specially in these colors!  *Absolutely Gorgeous !!!* 

I love Alhambra with the red clover but turquoise is exquisite, specially for the summer!

I have to decided what do i need first, Magic Alhambra or Diamond stud Earrings
Decisions! Decisions!:shame:


----------



## blondekittygirl

Here is my VC&A Cadenas Watch


----------



## all about bags

blondekittygirl said:


> I have to decided what do i need first, Magic Alhambra or Diamond stud Earrings
> Decisions! Decisions!:shame:



Diamond studs first!  Heh!  Good luck!


----------



## all about bags

blondekittygirl said:


> Here is my VC&A Cadenas Watch




^^ The watch is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## blondekittygirl

Thank you!
I really like Cadenas Watch, they look very very stylish in person 
I absolutely LOVE two necklaces you chose
Really stunning choice!!!

You're right, I  should buy first the Stud Diamond Earrings , i would wear them more often 
 Just i have to LOOK for the Earrings and  VC&A with Magic Alhambra so close, it's calling me ... 

Hopefully with in a month i will have it all


----------



## Greentea

AAB - WOW! I'm so glad you're keeping both. They are stunning beyond words!!!!! ACK!

blondekittygirl - buy the Alhambra and get yourself some great quality CZ stud earrings right now. HEHEHE!!


----------



## blondekittygirl

GreenTea
I can't wear CZ 
I want 1,5 VS in each ear

Plus stud earring more practical , but *Magic Alhambra* 
magicly beautiful and i would buy it, it's just a matter of time, very little time


----------



## Leelee

all about bags said:


> So, I have decided ... what the heck, will keep both!!!



Now that's a plan!!!!  They're gorgeous.  I'd be just like you...no way I could choose one over the other.


----------



## Lainey

all about bags~  I love your necklaces!  They look great paired up together too!




I have the MOP necklace and bracelet and am looking to add some color.    Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kellybag

all about bags...gorgeous!  your skin tone is beautiful and your choices are outrageous. ENJOY!


----------



## diana

all about bags, your necklaces are beautiful!!  i love them!!!

i'm waiting for the white gold/white mop combination to come out, my SA said it should come some time this year!!


----------



## all about bags

Thank you ladies for your wonderful words about my new loot!  These things are so addicting!


----------



## 2manybags

Both necklaces are stunning, but I'm so in love with the Carnelian necklace. If you don't mind me asking, how much is that one? TIA!!




all about bags said:


> This is the other one I am considering. Both are 20 motifs. The carnelian looks gorgeous and warm! Plus, I love the RED color so this is hard to resist....


----------



## chanelchick

I don't own one,  but I want the necklace and earrings that Mariah is wearing here,  I remember hearing that when she arrived in Tokyo (right off the jet) she immediately went to the store and bought these: October 2006:  Pic was too big, click on the link

http://mariahcarey.cc/gallery/photos/Appearances%202005/Van%20Cleef%20and%20Arpels%20in%20Tokyo%20October%2013%202006//Mariah%20Carey%20at%20Van%20Cleef%20and%20Arpels%20in%20Tokyo%20October%2013%202006%204.jpg


----------



## Kellybag

FYI, a new bracelet available in the Fall.  This was the gift presented to those closest to Eva Longoria for participating in her wedding.  I thought you all would love to see what will be available for purchase in the coming months.


----------



## iSpot

*all about bags*, I love the turquoise!  Is that the normal colour for the turqoise or do they have also darker ones.  I love the colour of your necklace, it's not too dark. I might start saving


----------



## sistagrl

Would love to see the Mariah photo, but the link comes up as "stolen bandwith"


----------



## ayla

Here's the Mariah picture. 




And it took me a long time to figure out where that flower alhambra motif came from.. Heidi Klum wore these during most of the first season of Project Runway (crummy picture I know).


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

ayla said:


> Here's the Mariah picture.
> 
> View attachment 215092
> 
> 
> And it took me a long time to figure out where that flower alhambra motif came from.. Heidi Klum wore these during most of the first season of Project Runway (crummy picture I know).
> 
> View attachment 215093


 
i thought the 4 clover earrings and necklace heidi wore was from her own collection that was " *inspired*" from van cleef?


----------



## ayla

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> i thought the 4 clover earrings and necklace heidi wore was from her own collection that was " *inspired*" from van cleef?



Oh was it ? Anyone ?


----------



## tweetie

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> i thought the 4 clover earrings and necklace heidi wore was from her own collection that was " *inspired*" from van cleef?


 
I think Heidi's is pretty mcuh a total copy!  She now has a cheaper clover line on QVC too... I was actually pretty disappointed that she pretty much knocked-off the design - I wonder whether that's one the reasons VC&A has been in the news lately with the design protection issues.


----------



## blondekittygirl

Mariah wearing Magic Alhamra, the one i'm going to buy 

I can't really figure it out what Heidi Klum wearing but if it is VC&A  i think they  discontinued this collection already, sorry


----------



## Greentea

Alhambra or Hermes? Alhambra or Hermes....?


----------



## Kellybag

GT...I think you should do like LaVan does...alternate...one Hermes...one jewelry...one Hermes...one jewelry


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

cxyvr said:


> Hey GT
> 
> here is another pic of a VC&A piece for you. My finger looks like it's cut off b/c I don't want to show my unmanicured finger nails.




I know this was posted awhile ago, but I am in love with this ring!


----------



## Greentea

Kellybag said:


> GT...I think you should do like LaVan does...alternate...one Hermes...one jewelry...one Hermes...one jewelry



Yup  - but I think that 16 motif white MOP necklace I want is going to = 2 bags! ACK!!!


----------



## avedashiva

Hi Ladies -

I am new to this forum. I just saw the Magic Alhambra Collection and love it. Any idea what the price is of the bracelet that Eva Longoria gave out her wedding?

Thanks!


----------



## Greentea

^ those are not even available yet. My guess is that it would be at or just under $1k because the standard bracelet with four or five motifs is just under $2k.


----------



## blondekittygirl

Do you have a picture of this bracelet by any chance?


----------



## blondekittygirl

Greentea said:


> Yup - but I think that 16 motif white MOP necklace I want is going to = 2 bags! ACK!!!


 
I think you should  go for Alhambra
It is very classy piece and it will look great with  a bags you already have it 
Besides,  nice jewelry and bag looks much better together


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

avedashiva said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I am new to this forum. I just saw the Magic Alhambra Collection and love it. Any idea what the price is of the bracelet that Eva Longoria gave out her wedding?
> 
> Thanks!


 
it's $700 and it should be coming out in oct.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

if anyone has the MOP alhambra necklace...i was wondering how it holds up?
im thinking of getting it and i want to wear it everyday but i go to the gym and there is no way i would take it off and leave it in the locker so...would it hold up to sweat and taking a shower with it on?


ladies any thought who have them


----------



## Greentea

^ SG, do you mean the long necklace or something shorter? 
I dream of the MOP necklace!!!!!

If you google VCA Sweet Alhambra you'll see a pic. It's teeny and really cute!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

greentea, it's the MOP 19 inch so it fit around the coller bone

but look at the earring they are soo beuatiful


----------



## blondekittygirl

I have this bracelet, i bought it last year
Sorry for the old picture with pearl earrings, i took it a while a go.
*Avedashiva, *is it the one Eva Longoria gave out on her wedding?


----------



## blondekittygirl

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> greentea, it's the MOP 19 inch so it fit around the coller bone
> 
> but look at the earring they are soo beuatiful


 
OMG, you are breaking my heart, really!!!
I really want the long magic Alhamra, it looks soo  stylish and gorgeous...

I think the MOP 19 cost around $2,500, it is very, very cute as well


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

*blondekittygirl*...your jewels are to die for....so beautiful...im drooling over here 

the bracelet eva gave out had 1 motif and it had a thin gold strand.
as for the MOP 19 with 5 motif...it's 4000.00 it was 3700.00 like 2 months ago but they had a price increase


----------



## blondekittygirl

*Solidgold2*, thank you very much, you are soo sweet! 

The MOP 19 is $4000 already?
WOW! Quite expensive for such a little piece!
When did they have a price increase, just 2 month a go ?
I paid for the bracelet it self around $2,500 and for Alhamra charm was $1,000, but it was last year...


----------



## Greentea

blondekittygirl - your bracelet is amazing!!!
I called for some prices:

Magic Alhambra 16 Motif necklave - $12,900
Magic A 10 Motif necklace, $4k
11 Motif necklace with large center piece - $9,800
Magic Alhambra is the collection with the clovers in different sizes

Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif, 30" long necklace $8k (I think this is the best value. You can double it.)
There is also a 10 Motif, can't remember price.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

blondekittygirl said:


> *Solidgold2*, thank you very much, you are soo sweet!
> 
> The MOP 19 is $4000 already?
> WOW! Quite expensive for such a little piece!
> When did they have a price increase, just 2 month a go ?
> I paid for the bracelet it self around $2,500 and for Alhamra charm was $1,000, but it was last year...


 

im sorry i confused you 
the classic alhambra MOP 19 inch im referring to is the necklace that has 5 motifs that is 4k...i went to the store and tried it on 
do you use your bracelet a lot? is it easy to care for?

greentea...im a little confused  what is the magic alhambra?
im asking because it had 10 motifs and it's for 4k 
same price for the classic mop 5 motif necklace...i wonder if that would be better to get?!


also...does anyone know the price for the earring that mariah carey is wearing in the picture above??


----------



## blondekittygirl

*Greentea*,
Thank you for the price list 
I don't really remember the difference between Magic Alhambra 16 Motif necklave and 16
I was in VC&A a month a go and i tried it one the one for $9,800 i  believe.
It is very long and you can wear it double around neck, it is sooo pretty.
I have to see now the 16 Motif Magic Alhambra.
Just curious if VC&A will have another price increase anytime soon


----------



## blondekittygirl

*solidgold2,*
I do not wear my bracelet at all
This summer i wear Marc Davis  bangles all the time 
It is not very comfortable to wear after all for everyday, the charm is quite long,it's more for a special occasion , at least for me
They way i would wear it looks like a Tiffany bracelet with heart charm 
BTW, you can add more charms on this bracelet, and you can wear charm as a pendant as well 
I was thinking to buy 2 more charms
Maybe turquoise alhambra and something else


----------



## Greentea

SolidGOLD, the Magic Alhambra is the collection with clovers in three sizes one one necklace or bracelet. The Vintage only uses one size motif per necklace.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

*Blondekittygirl....* the turquoise alhambra would be amazing the color is divine and would look stunning! if you do get it i hope you post pictures

*Greentea... *thank you for clarifing it for me ...i think im going to get the vintage necklace


----------



## blondekittygirl

*Solidgold*
You should get the Vintage Alhamra
It really looks  stunning  and it's  very classy piece, you'll be wearing for years to come! 

I will get Magic Alhambra for sure, but first i decide  to purchase the diamond studs earrings and it's not that easy  to find  good one for a good price... much easier to get Alhambra, but first things first...
I may get some charms as well, don't know just yet
I love bags as well  2 charms = 1  bag :?:

Here is last pictures of my VC&A Cadenas Watch with a cat in the background 
Love them


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

blondekittygirl...your  watch is amazing...you must get lots of compliments when you wear it!

i am going to get it but i wonder if the pearl will lose it's luster if i wear it alot....

and i am a huge bag lover and it's a little hard for me to spend this amount of money when it's not on a bag 
 but i will lol


----------



## iSpot

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> i thought the 4 clover earrings and necklace heidi wore was from her own collection that was " *inspired*" from van cleef?


Yes, her line is totally inspired


----------



## Greenstar

sistagrl said:


> Would love to see the Mariah photo, but the link comes up as "stolen bandwith"


(sorry to read Mariah is no fan of people who only want to look and admire:busted


----------



## Elene

cxyvr said:


> Hey GT
> 
> here is another pic of a VC&A piece for you. My finger looks like it's cut off b/c I don't want to show my unmanicured finger nails.


 

Hi cxyvr,

would you mind telling me the price of this ring...I'll go to Maryland next month and will go to the VC&A store there since we don't have such a store in Toronto. But I think the price must have gone up a lot...

Tons of thanks in advance!


----------



## lubird217

There's no more VCA in MD. The closest in the area is in VA in Tyson's Corner. Good news is you can have VCA shipped to you there without tax because they don't have a store in the state.


----------



## darkangel07760

I would like to get a VCA alhambra piece one day.  What is a good starter piece? Something inexpensive from VCA. Thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

Elene said:


> Hi cxyvr,
> 
> would you mind telling me the price of this ring...I'll go to Maryland next month and will go to the VC&A store there since we don't have such a store in Toronto. But I think the price must have gone up a lot...
> 
> Tons of thanks in advance!


 Elene, you can order VCA through birks on bloor. they're an approved dealer and can order whatever you like? always an option!


----------



## restricter

darkangel07760 said:


> I would like to get a VCA alhambra piece one day.  What is a good starter piece? Something inexpensive from VCA. Thanks!



Depending on how you feel about size, a single motif sweet Alhambra (which is a miniature size) or a single motif vintage Alhambra are the usual starter pieces.  Of course, my starter piece was the 10 motif vintage Alhambra in gold.  I never do anything the easy way.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> Depending on how you feel about size, a single motif sweet Alhambra (which is a miniature size) or a single motif vintage Alhambra are the usual starter pieces.  Of course, my starter piece was the 10 motif vintage Alhambra in gold.  I never do anything the easy way.



LOL!  Maybe not the easy way, but always with great style!


----------



## sjunky13

A good starter peice is the bracelet. 5 motif, a lot of bang for your bick. IMO. Would look wonderfull with your new Love bracelet.


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> A good starter peice is the bracelet. 5 motif, a lot of bang for your bick. IMO. Would look wonderfull with your new Love bracelet.


 
agreed. the bracelet's going to be my first piece!


----------



## darkangel07760

restricter said:


> Depending on how you feel about size, a single motif sweet Alhambra (which is a miniature size) or a single motif vintage Alhambra are the usual starter pieces.  Of course, my starter piece was the 10 motif vintage Alhambra in gold.  I never do anything the easy way.


 
I think a single motif would be more my style.  How much is the price between a sweet and a vintage, offhand?


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> I think a single motif would be more my style. How much is the price between a sweet and a vintage, offhand?


 

I tried on sweet and it's so small you probably would want to go with the regular size. I think the price difference it like 700 or 800.


----------



## SuLi

I had the purchased the sweet MOP clover in YG last October and I think I paid $1050 plus tax.  In February, I purchased the vintage MOP clover in WG and I think it was either $1650 or $1750 plus tax.  I know that there is a current prices thread for VCA if you do a search for it.  Good luck!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> I tried on sweet and it's so small you probably would want to go with the regular size. I think the price difference it like 700 or 800.


 

I tried going on the VCA website, but it was kinda confusing.    Does anyone have pics of a sweet and a regular vintage alhambra one motif necklace? 
Thanks!
I won't be off my ban until January, so I have lots of time to save up!


----------



## ouija board

darkangel07760 said:


> I tried going on the VCA website, but it was kinda confusing.    Does anyone have pics of a sweet and a regular vintage alhambra one motif necklace?
> Thanks!
> I won't be off my ban until January, so I have lots of time to save up!



I don't, but if you go to the archived VCA addiction thread, somewhere in the first 10 or so pages, there's a picture of someone wearing sweet clover and vintage clover necklaces together. I'm on my iPhone and don't know if I can get the link to post, but if you go to page 1 of the current VCA addiction thread, it'll take you to the archived thread.


----------



## ouija board

Hope this works. Photos in post 108 courtesy of megankkg.

http://http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-addiction-support-group-328176-8.html


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> I tried going on the VCA website, but it was kinda confusing.  Does anyone have pics of a sweet and a regular vintage alhambra one motif necklace?
> Thanks!
> I won't be off my ban until January, so I have lots of time to save up!


 
Darkangel - you have to really try them on. SF Neimans has a store. The salesman wouldn't even let me try on the sweet line (which was annoying). Said it was for kids or babies. He kept trying to pressure me into stuff that wasn't me. I think if I order anything it will be from Betteridge. No tax!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> Darkangel - you have to really try them on. SF Neimans has a store. The salesman wouldn't even let me try on the sweet line (which was annoying). Said it was for kids or babies. He kept trying to pressure me into stuff that wasn't me. I think if I order anything it will be from Betteridge. No tax!


 
I definitely will!


----------



## darkangel07760

ouija board said:


> I don't, but if you go to the archived VCA addiction thread, somewhere in the first 10 or so pages, there's a picture of someone wearing sweet clover and vintage clover necklaces together. I'm on my iPhone and don't know if I can get the link to post, but if you go to page 1 of the current VCA addiction thread, it'll take you to the archived thread.


 
Thanks I will check it out!


----------



## Elene

Candice0985 said:


> Elene, you can order VCA through birks on bloor. they're an approved dealer and can order whatever you like? always an option!


 
Actually I'm going to Maryland in 3 weeks and think I'll get a better price in the US for the VC&A. I don't know the retail price difference but for sure I need to pay a 13% tax in Toronto. So I think I can save lots of money if I shop in the Sates...and going to buy a 2.55 this time...heard the price's gonna go up again!


----------



## paipai52

Just bought my first VCA Alhambra Vintage (clover) yellow gold with black onyx earrings at the Van Cleef & Arpels boutique shop in Seoul. I was able to get it for a bit cheaper than the US retail store and without waiting too!!!  Going back to the States this Friday, and still debating if I should buy more stuff here!!! Everything just so gorgeous, but hard to afford!


----------



## beachy10

paipai52 said:


> Just bought my first VCA Alhambra Vintage (clover) yellow gold with black onyx earrings at the Van Cleef & Arpels boutique shop in Seoul. I was able to get it for a bit cheaper than the US retail store and without waiting too!!! Going back to the States this Friday, and still debating if I should buy more stuff here!!! Everything just so gorgeous, but hard to afford!


 
The sweets line is the most affordable line they carry.


----------

